# Packer brisket vs Flat



## duresk (Sep 23, 2014)

A buddy at work asked me about smoking for his wedding. I am feeling cool that he asked about it and also scared. I have never smoked for that many people. He is talking about doing brisket. I have a question about what cut to cook. I have only ever smoked the full packer brisket. And that has just been for a family bbq. With an event like this, should I do a full packer brisket or just do the flat?

I still need to figure out quantities, but I think there are enough posts about that on here already.


----------



## so ms smoker (Sep 23, 2014)

First off, I hope your buddy is buying the meat!  I guess what matters is how you want to serve it. For sliced only, I would say to just do the flats. If you also want some shreaded brisket then use the packers. Normally a better price on the packers. Be sure to keep us updated.

  Mike


----------



## duresk (Sep 23, 2014)

He will definitely be buying the meat. We aren't that good of buddies. :)


----------



## duresk (Sep 29, 2014)

They ended up calling off the engagement, so this isn't going to happen. I was getting a little nervous, because I have never cooked for that many people before. 

I will keep you guys updated if they get back engaged. :)


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, sorry for your buddy but maybe it's for the best. Hope he's ok.


----------

